# How long does a Carers Allowance decision take



## milftastic (7 Mar 2009)

Last month I was awarded a Domiciliary allowance for my son and straight after I applied for a Carers allowance with social welfare.

Can anyone advise me on how long these application take as financially we are sruggling


----------



## Financial045 (9 Mar 2009)

The Carers Allowance was awarded to me after 12 weeks but I will have to wait between 2 to 6 weeks to receive the backdated amount due to me.


----------



## milftastic (10 Mar 2009)

wow thats along time!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## Darthvadar (13 Mar 2009)

Hi Milfantastic...

I applied for Half Rate Carer's allowance... (I recieve Disability Allowance, and am caring for my mother)...

I applied on Sept 27th 2007 (The day it became available!)... I recieved a letter informing me of being awarded it on Dec 20th 2007... To be fair, I recieved a cheque for the backdated payment (€1,284) on the 24th Dec... 

So my advice is to plan for a wait of three months, and if it's any shorter, well that's a bonus!...

Please let us know how it goes...


----------



## milftastic (13 Mar 2009)

Cheers Darthvadar,

I emailed social welfare and they emailed be back the next day saying it usually takes 14 weeks to process. 

I'll wait, hopefully the wait will be worth it though!!


----------



## Darthvadar (14 Mar 2009)

You're more than welcome, Mil...

On the plus side, Mil, It'll be nice to get the backdated payment cheque!... 

Please let us know how it works out...

Darth...


----------



## milftastic (14 Mar 2009)

will do


----------



## GerryHuet (26 Mar 2009)

Sorry, mine took more than a year back in 2001


----------



## Welfarite (27 Mar 2009)

GerryHuet said:


> Sorry, mine took more than a year back in 2001


 

Presumably, somebody has sorted out a better system in the past 8 years!


----------

